# Tantrums



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Bella still throws these “tantrums” when she doesn’t want to come inside. She is also pretty soft, so pressure doesn’t help. I can usually overcome her objection by kneeling down and talking sweet. She’ll come over for attention and then follow me inside. I feel like she just wants me to know that she objects.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

She has got you wrapped around her pretty paw


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes, she really does. She is very spoiled, but in ways that I can live with.

She was only the second dog that I have raised from a pup. I definitely made mistakes in the form of being inconsistent. At a year old we enlisted the help of a professional trainer. Occasionally, things like this pop up from her past, but she truly is a great dog now.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

I recognise that pose! I love it so cute.
How old is she? I noticed Ted does this less since he pasted two years old. 

Teddy occasionally does that pose on his back when he wants you to come play with him in the garden or give him belly rubs indoors. Now very occasionally he does this when he doesn’t want a walk to end. But give him a belly rub and wave a treat in his face while simultaneously telling him ‘up, sit’ and he follows the command then trots beside me.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

CCoopz said:


> I recognise that pose! I love it so cute.
> How old is she? I noticed Ted does this less since he pasted two years old.


Thanks! It is cute if I keep it in perspective. It was definitely frustrating, especially since it was my own doing. I didn’t start obedience with her early enough. When she was little enough, I would just go pick her up and carry her inside. As she got larger, I would try to lead her inside by the collar. That led to mouthing my arm to say no and then to flat out flopping on her back. Finally, we decided to get professional help. Maybe someone else will see this and learn from it.

Now she is 3 years old and she is very obedient. This is just her way of communicating that she wants to stay outside. For me, it is ok to communicate, but she has to be obedient. Others will disagree on that point. I take away a couple things here. The first is that I need to train obedience long before I need it. The second is that when training, I need to be looking for the right method to get the dog to respond the way I need.

I welcome any helpful advice, both on how to prevent this in new dogs and how to reduce the behavior in the adult dog.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

She just wants her tummy rubbed! Not a bad behavior but a good one so that her owner stays well trained! Nice looking pup she is...


----------

